# Worried that budgie isn't sleeping enough!??



## till

I am really concerned that my new baby budgie isn't sleeping enough. She is awake after I go to bed and before I'm up in the morning, and I sleep from 11pm-7am. Is it because she is not used to the new environment or is it too light for her or is it too loud?? I am really anxious and worried for my budgie, is it possible that budgies could die from not enough sleep? Should I get a cover for my cage, where from, what is it made of, what time do I cover her up?

Sorry for all these questions, thank you for your answers!


----------



## Brienne

We cover our budgies in summer with a cotton cover and with a light fleece blanket in winter...8.30pm - 6.30am...they are in the computer room with a TV and talking...does she have naps throughout the day ?...other folk will be along to help.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Your budgie is probably napping during the day when you aren't around. Additionally, she may be asleep and open her eyes as soon as she hears you in the morning. 

You can put your baby budgie to bed earlier than you go to bed. Around 8 PM start a routine of telling her it's time to go to bed now and talk to her as you cover her cage. Then, in the morning, create a little routine as you get her up. I sing "Good morning to the birdies" as I uncover my little ones.

I use a Prevue Hendryx cotton cover on all of my cages both Winter and Summer. I cover the top, three sides and a portion of the cage front each night. I always have a night light on for the budgies to help prevent night frights.



Prevue Bird Cage Covers| Bird Cage Accessories from DrsFosterSmith.com*


----------



## till

That's good to know, thanks for your answers! 

Is my budgie able to sleep with a lot of light and no one to cover her up? Where can I get this kind of cloth?


----------



## Niamhf

Hi Till and welcome to TB😊

It is very important for your budgie to get 10 - 12 hours sleep per night in a quiet and darkened area. Birds naturally go to bed when the sun goes down and rise with the sun. It is important to stick to a good routine for the long term health of your budgie particularly given she is female as the unnatural lighting etc could confuse her into egg laying at the wrong times and cause nutrient deficiencies.
It is good practice to cover her cage with a dark bed sheet (or similar material) and place her in a quiet room from 8pm until the morning.

I hope this helps.

Niamh


----------



## till

Thank you everyone so much for their answers! I feel like I have all the information I'll ever need and I've upgraded her cage cover 

Just one last question: has anyone actually ever *seen* their budgie asleep because I feel like mine is awake 24/7!!


----------



## FaeryBee

*


till said:



Thank you everyone so much for their answers! I feel like I have all the information I'll ever need and I've upgraded her cage cover 

Just one last question: has anyone actually ever seen their budgie asleep because I feel like mine is awake 24/7!!

Click to expand...

 Yes, I've seen my budgies asleep.
Don't worry about her she's going to be just fine.

By the way-- are YOU awake 24/7 staring at her? 
If so, no wonder she can't sleep!  *


----------



## Niamhf

FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> Yes, I've seen my budgies asleep.
> Don't worry about her she's going to be just fine.
> 
> By the way-- are YOU awake 24/7 staring at her?
> If so, no wonder she can't sleep!  *


Lol it's hard to stop gazing at them alright &#128514;


----------

